# first carpin'..



## crappielooker

hey heey heeey..since no one was heer..i may as well start somethin up..
lets not forget the fish-ins..i went to get the curry ingredients today..its gonna be awesome..
friday night..be there or be somewhere else..


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Yeah I got some of your ingredients, I just got done making the Spicy pickled eggs, they should be nice and pickled by the 16. I gotta figure out how to get the chilis and lime leaves too ya. 

Also just completed my baits for Erie, not near the quantities that some are going to bring, but a nice variety, I should catch something, I hope.

Is this a newer version of vBulletin, it looks a little different then some of the others I have seen (GFO or 4M)


----------



## crappielooker

miso..we will work out something..


----------



## TimJC

My god. You guys are going to cause a lot of people to lose rods to the carp gods by making them stand in line for the bathroom (either that, or they will be poopin' on the bank to avoid pole snatchin').


----------



## catking

THE CATKING !!! is glad to see you guys found your section. Can't wait for the carp outings to begin. CATKING


----------



## catking

I'll be heading out tomorrow to do a little carping at the "private" lake  Got the sling shot, chum, and poles ready. Ain't heading back without a 40 pounder.......COMMON  Done got the 40 pound grassy  CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker

heh heh..well..ya might be there the whole week da king..


----------



## catking

Maybe so crappielooker, maybe so. But that means I'll be fishin  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Yeah you'll be fishin all right, cause you sure can't call it catchin can you 

By the way I do gotta give you props for that 42 Lb ?? oz Grassie you caught, sounds like a great trip wish I could of been there.


----------



## catking

Hey Miso- It was a really fun trip. First time I went down there just for carp. I go every year, and plan on going next year for carp again. We found TONS of places to get the big ones.It was really nice. The one spot yeilded all 35 pound plus fish  Including the two over 40. Mine was an even 42 pounds. I'm already looking forward to it. I think the 42 pounder alone was worth the trip. Plus the company of cwcarper and Buckeye Bob made it even better. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker

WOW!!! Things surely changes since 2004 doesn't it???


----------



## carpslayer

Would love to come and fish with you guys sometime. I've loved carp fishing since I was a kid in WV. It's been my favorite since. I live near Cleveland.


----------

